# Multigrain Flour - Multigrain Bread?



## Saphellae (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been searching for a multigrain bread recipe for a bread machine that uses multi grain flour. Why is it so hard to find??   I bought a big bag of multi grain flour and have yet to find a use for it....


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Saph - Here is my 10 grain bread recipe. I don't use a bread machine, but, maybe this will help.

Hope your hiloday was great. Are you in the new house?

AC


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmm do you always have to mix multigrain flour with a white flour?  I noticed it more often than not with whole wheat flours in my recipe book.  I am seriously amateur at breadmaking, I just got the bread maker last week so I need things spelled out for me right now lol

Holidays were great, thanks for asking  We had our families over visiting in our new home. How about yours?


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 5, 2009)

I just want to make a simple bread using the multigrain flour. 

Does multigrain flour need additional liquids?


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

Did you check with JoeV. I thought he did one with pics a while back.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is one:
Welcome to Red Star Yeast | Carol's Collection

Why don't you look at the website of the flour you purchased for other ideas?


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 5, 2009)

All great ideas, thanks, I will take a look 

In the meantime, I found a bag of whole wheat flour in the back of the cupboard that yielded 6 cups of flour for a loaf  Woohoo!


----------

